# internet usage



## sunnyday7 (Jan 26, 2009)

My husband has always messed around with women on the internet. Asking for their cell numbers and wanting phone sex. Recently I have found out that he has sent a topless pic of me to some of these women that he chats to. I am infuriated. I dont know what to do. I havent mentioned it yet to him that I know. But I just want to end all of this and get a divorce. Any advice as to how I should handle this. thanks


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

talk with him and tell him what you have found out ... he needs to know that you know what is going on ... I am sure that it will hurt but do what is right and I will be praying for you that all will go well.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

He owes you an explanation and an apology. What keeps you from telling him you know? That you are snooping into his affairs? Not nearly the betrayal of contacting other women for phone sex then sending your picture. Time to address this with him directly before you make any decisions about ending the marriage. His behavior is completely out of line and he needs to understand that.


----------



## sunnyday7 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I dont tell him because I know he will lie and say that he didnt do it. There will be no honest answer as to why he did. His actions make me thing he is twisted and disturbed and that makes me not want to be with him. I am so just horribly disgusted with this. I feel like I was violated. I have never heard of a loving husband doing this to a wife that he really loves. That to me is very inappropriate. I thought it was bad enough that he would ask women for their cell numbers but to incorporate me into his nasty affairs is very hurtful!!


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

The fact that he had these stupid online affairs in the first place was horrible. 

Second, he should never be sending pics of you to other people, especially his little affair chicks.

I would ditch the hell out of him.... AFTER, I went through and deleted ever single picture of myself off of the computer, internet, myspace, photobucket, or any other place he could have it stored so he couldn't do it again after I left!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Then print off the internet history or other proof you have and present it to him so he can’t deny it. He needs to know the cat’s out of the bag.


----------



## sunnyday7 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not only did he send the pics but he asked the person if they would like to have sex with me....in better words and I just cant believe it. Why would this happen? could he love me if he does this?


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree that I what he did is unbelievable! Those were private photos and if you wanted the whole world to see, you would have posted them on the internet! I agree to deleting everything and I would seriously consider leaving.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

If you're going to delete pix from everywhere, make sure you use a scrubber/shredder application. I have profesional products that can recover deleted files and files from a (quick) format. Most file deletion functions simply mark the space as "available", they don't actually cleanse the data bits. 

Otherwise, this guy is an a$$hole of the first magnitude! If I wasn't scared for my life, I'd certianly be scared for my health!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

So let me get this right....

You have no probelm with him having Cyber sex with women...

You have no problem with him have phone sex with these other women......

Yet he shows your naked/topless picture to one of these women and you are drawing the line??

and he is offering you up for Bi-sexual romance? I guess a threesome I suppose?

is this something you have discussed at all?

have any interest in?

I agree sending the pictures are wrong, at least he wants to include you and thinks your hot enough.

I have hundreds of pictures of my wife, some of them she will allow friends to see, others not, but she gives me approval on ones I can show and to whom.

but then again I don't have internet sex or phone sex....not since College and that was with her.


----------



## sunnyday7 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a problem with all of it, but its been going on for awhile now and I am not sure how to get him to stop.

I have left several times, but he always says he wont do it again and then he always goes back to it.

I dont think any of these things are acceptable in a marriage, but yes when he starts incorporating me into these things then yes i do draw the line.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

so you have left him before...but come back and he just started up again.

Well I would leave and if he begged me to come back, I would only go back after he seek counseling and FINISH sexual addiction therapy.

but then again it's your call to simply walk away or continue this marriage.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Print out the evidence. 
Tell him you love him but are uncomfortable with this.
Ask him in a non accusing way why he sent your pictures.
Stop being such a prude that he has to go to other women for sex.
Ask him what you can do to improve your marriage and really listen to him.
Do NOT leave unless you mean it this time.


----------



## 4ofus (Jan 29, 2009)

sunnyday... you have given him all indication that he does not have to stop... you will come back, he can lie his way out of it...

Do you consider this behavior "cheating"? 

You need to stick to your guns. Decide what you will and wont put up with.. then thats it!! 

You def need to get hard evidence, you can always find traces of his emails/messages. Print them, save them to a flash drive.. he cannot deny what you have hard proof on. He has seriously hurt the trust of your relationship(if there is trust??).


----------

